# can we talk decarb and rinsing please?



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi peeps,
Lesso asked me a question in my rso thread if I decarbed my bud before making rso.. I didn't. I think the reason I didn't is it is "cooked" for hours and I guess I thought it was decarbing during that process.  It was strong enough...

Can someone explain how you do the rinse to remove the chlorophyll and decarbing?

Freeze, rinse, decarb? This isn't making any sense to me yet.  

I don't need to rinse for rso, but I do for tincture... Seems like you don't want to decarb frozen pot...Can anyone explain this for me? 
THanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2014)

Multi, that thread is what confused me. 

Can you break it down to 1,2,3?

1.decarb
2 freeze
3 quick rinse
4 cook

Is this right? I doubt it.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 18, 2014)

In regards to the "quick rinse", I thought most people only did that when they planned on smoking/vaping the left over oil. When I make brownies I soak the trim/buds for a good 5-10 minutes so I can get every last bit of good stuff. 

Personal preference maybe?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you... So the quick rinse is with the everclear? Would just water remove the chlorophyll?

I have gallon jars of 2 month cured pot. Should I just put the jars in the freezer 24 hours before making my next batch of tincture? Then do a quick rinse with hopefully cheaper booze then everclear, then i am read to go?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2014)

I am almost afraid to ask, but i really appreciate your help...Water curing?


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 13, 2015)

grind your bud before freezing....hth



mojo


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2015)

1.decarb
2 freeze
3 quick rinse
4 cook
correct!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

quick rinse with what?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2015)

Humm,,I have never rinsed my weed after decarbing,,just ate it and got blasted.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

Multi has been trying to get me to do this for a long time.. I can't waste Everclear on a rinse. I can't afford that...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2015)

To each his own. I just want it decarbed where i can use it to get high.I hate smoking,and it gives my lungs  a rest. The taste reminds me of roasted Almonds which i like. So im not sure what i would do a rince for.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

It is to remove the chlorophyll which can be nasty tasting and hard on tummy's.

I forgot to say Hi weedhopper, nice to see you again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2015)

Howdy Mam. I dont know,never had it bother my stomach. But it might mess with others.
To rinse or not to rinse,That is the question. He he


----------

